# mounting swivel studs in a fiberglass stock



## whitedog (Oct 26, 2011)

I purchased a used rifle with a Mcmillan fiberglass stock. I want to add a sling to it. Does anyone have experience setting swivel studs in these stocks.
I talked to Mcmillan and they said that they had a lot of problem with them pulling out in the past. They used to epoxy them only. They now embed some type of metal piece as an anchor when they do it from the factory.


----------



## wareagle700 (Oct 26, 2011)

I have used t nuts for the studs that go in the forearm. I drill a pilot hole where I want the stud. Then drill from the inside of the stock a 5/8" hole using a wood spade bit (being careful not to drill too far) to mount the t nut. Then dril out the hole for the stud. Then just thread it in with the t nut seated in the stock filler. For the rear stud, I would just epoxy it in. Most people have problems with studs coming out from trying to screw them in too tight or from using bipods. If you do plan on using a bipod, the t nuts will be a good idea.


----------



## NOYDB (Oct 26, 2011)

They make inserts for the forearm that have a backing plate for the inside. 

For the buttstock, see if it is hollow and how much you would have to drill thru. May be able to adapt a forearm stud to work in side.

Or with a little fabricating, mount a piece of metal with bolts fore and aft that go thru to the inside with a threaded center hole for the  stud.


----------



## whitedog (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks guys. I haven't seen the inserts with the backing plate. Any idea where to get them?


----------



## NOYDB (Oct 26, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Uncle-Machine...sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1319687183&sr=1-25

What ever length would work for your stock. You'd have to make a backing plate of your own. Possibly have to do some inletting. A 1" plate drilled and tapped inlet into the channel would solve the forend install.

I started looking for the ones with a plate and couldn't find any. Then started to wonder if I'm losing my mind. But I checked and I have two in my GS tool parts box. (I buy multiples when I have a project). However, there's no markings or part numbers on them to tell me who made them.


----------



## NOYDB (Oct 26, 2011)

I found this: http://www.amazon.com/JP-Enterprises-Quick-Detach-Backer-JPHGS/dp/B004VI3MAM

These maybe for the butt stock.

http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/sid=...87_a_7c3466_a_7c359111002_d_359111001_d_11294


----------



## jmoser (Oct 27, 2011)

Harris makes bipod stud adaptors that work very well for sling studs.  They are like heavy duty T nuts; you can counterbore from the bbl channel side and they will never come out.  Check Midway, Or you can use a 10-32 T nut from any hdw store.

Fiberglass is EZ to machine.


----------

